# member in hospital



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I just got off work and found a voivemail on the cell phone.. It was shortdrift's wife saying that Ron had a anurism in his aorta today and had to be rushed to the cleveland clinic for emergency heart surgery.... she said she would call when she gets any news and I will forward to everyone as I hear it... so keep him in your prayers for a speedy recovery.....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Chip- please let us know as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

Im hoping for the best. I wish Ron the best. Get Well Soon.
________
essential vaaapp


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for letting us know.and i'm hoping things go well,and he's back on his feet soon.
check your pm's.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...get well soon Ron...sad news indeed.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Like the others have said thanks for letting us know. Hope all goes well and I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That horrible news. I've experienced a heart attack and know first hand how its the worst moment of your life. I sure hope everything works out. If you are reading these hang in there Shortdrift.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Dang that sucks ! Stay strong Ron our prayers are with ya !


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Hang in there Ron. You have plenty of folks pulling and praying for you here.

Thanks Chippewa for passing on the news.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about shordrift. He is in my prayers. I hope you have a full and speedy recovery shortdrift..


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Get well soon Shorty.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

What exactly is an anurism? is it a blockage of some type? I am just curious as to what is going to be involved with the surgery... The one good thing is that he is in one of the best hospitals for the heart surgery.....


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow... my heart just sank....... I only met him a few times and i have so much respect for him....such a class act ...


I will pray for a speedy recovery..for him and hois family.. and mabey make a point to see him when he gets better.... ..


frank

h


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Chippewa said:


> What exactly is an anurism? is it a blockage of some type? I am just curious as to what is going to be involved with the surgery... The one good thing is that he is in one of the best hospitals for the heart surgery.....


Here is a quick description that I found online.



> An aneurism is a dilation, or swelling, of a blood vessel (where part of the vein or artery inflates like a balloon).  The wall of the aneurism stretches and is thinner and weaker than the rest of the artery wall.
> Because of its likelihood to burst, it poses a serious risk to health.
> Rupture of an aneurism in the brain can cause stroke.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hang tough Ron. We're all thinking of you and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

what brian posted.i just lost a good friend a couple years ago to an aneurism at the brain.but she was at home when it blew 
hopefully they caught it in time to fix him,and he'll be fine.he's in good hands at cleveland for sure.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

He is in the best place IN THE WORLD! I have been there, Sheiks have had wings built for them there, there is NO better place. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanx for the info bkr.... Wow!!!!! that just made it scarier.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

stay strong ron. im pullin' for ya.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Found some more info on the American Heart Association site:

The aorta, the main artery leading away from the heart, can sometimes develop an aneurysm. Aortic aneurysms usually occur in the abdomen below the kidneys (abdominal aneurysm), but may occur in the chest cavity (thoracic -- tho-RAS'ik -- aneurysm). This can happen if the wall of the aorta becomes weakened by build ups of fatty deposits called plaque. 

How is an aneurysm treated?
Aneurysms are treated surgically. A patch or artificial piece of blood vessel is sewn where the aneurysm was.

I'm praying for a quick recovery too - keep us posted.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ohh Man...

Get well soon Ron, I know your a strong man, hope you get through it just fine. Your in my thoughts good buddy.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope all goes well and you're back on Erie pearchin by spring.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Ron
I'm praying for your speedy recovery, Get well soon.

Tom


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Get well soon Shortdrift


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

We hope and pray that Ron will be up and around soon!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lynda and I are praying for you a full and speedy recovery Ron.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hang in there man...many people pulling for a quick recovery back...my thoughts, prayers and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the Cleveland Clinic. I was told that due to new regulations, all that they could tell me was that he is a room, and the room does not have a phone. 

Hopefully, somone will find out how he's doing, and post it soon.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

get well soon dood..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thoughts are with family everybody is pulling for you!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Get Well Soon Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

What a bummer Shortdrift, get well soon!!


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Get well soon.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man.

I hope everything goes well...

We are all praying and hoping for a full recovery.

Ron is a class act and just an all around good guy. 

Good Luck Shorty.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

Get well soon Shortdrift


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the best shortdrift. Get well soon.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Get well soon, Shortdrift! Miss your wisdom already.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh shoot, I hate hearing this kind of news. I'm too hoping you're back up and at them in no time. Best wishes to ya buddy...!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Shortdrift, praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

my church to put Ron on our prayer list. We are with ya old buddy.

God Bless,

Steve


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Haven't had the pleasure of meeting you Shorty but you must be a very special guy to have so much admiration and respect from this community. And us short people need to stick together. lol Prayers for your speedy recovery have been sent.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Shortdrift, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. WB


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man wow hope you get better fast RON thoughts and prayers go out to you man.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hoping for the best Ron. That's awful news.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Get well soon Ron . we have never met but i love reading your posts and tell tell what a stand up guy you are from them .


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Best wishes to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Get well soon Ron. You will definitely be missed in your time of abscence here on the board. Best Wishes and many Prayers are heading your way!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Shortdrift read lots of your post always very helpful, dont know u but hope u get well soon.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Best wishes to you and your family .


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Ron,
As many others have said, my best thoughts and wishes for you. I couldn't stand the site being down as long as it was, I don't know what I will do with you being off of it for a while. Like you said to me one time we do have a great name  
RON


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Man shows you how this place is truley a family. I have never even got to meet shortdrift and I find myself down.  get well soon shortdrift!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man I felt bad once Shortdrift said that he had to give up deer hunting and stuff like that due to health issues. Dang it man, I know for sure SD will be in my prayers tonight. Keep us folks updated, if we can help out in some way when he gets out. What about his wife, is she doing okay, does she need anything or help w/ anything, stuff like shoveling the snow, etc.. I know it sounds goofy but I bet she's not going to be able to do stuff like that since he's in the hospital. I live in Fairborn, it'd be a long haul, but I can help w/ donating something if need be. Whoever know Ron well, please shoot me a PM if I can be of help.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Ours prayers for a speedy recovery boss. Raider and Red


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i wish you a speedy and full recovery ron.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Get well soon Ron!!


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Ron! Like others have said, if you need anything feel free to pm me!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Get Well Soon Shortdrift. You are in the best place in the whole wolrd for any Heart Problems !! I know that First Hand. Spend 11 weeks there in 1998 when I got my New Heart !! I know many of the doctors that may be seeing your first hand. And they will take care of you ! We also have a support group there called Mended Hearts !! If no one contacts you please let me know ? I will come and see you myself. The group is basiclly there to tell you that all of the members had some type of heart problem and that they got fixed up and now can return to their normal lives again. .
So get well soon !! If you need me to talk or what ever please PM Me I am here for you !!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Shortdrift, Get Well Soon------my Prayers Will Be With You And You Family.
Linda


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

I do not know the man personally.But,for a man held in such high regard by so many decent people only the best wishes can be given to him!


A speedy recovery to you Shortdrift and best wishes to your family and friends!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hopes and prayers go out to you Ron.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Collective prayer is a powerful thing, mine is on the way. Get well soon!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I talked to Ron's wife this morning. He's doing better. He hasn't had surgery yet. The Docs are still deciding if that's the route to go as this time.

I'm going to see if he is allowed visitors today.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Het,

Tell him hello for me and that he needs to get better real soon!

I enjoy his chatter on the radio way too much in the spring on Erie and we only have a couple of months until it's time to hit the reefs.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My thoughts are with you Shortdrift! Seems like you are surounded by good friends, which will make your "FULL" recovery quicker and easier! Get well soon.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

my thoughts are with you and your family, Shortdrift


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update Steve.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hate to hear this!!! 
HANG TUFF SHOREDRIFT!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ron, get well soon . 
Bob


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Best wishes SD! Your in at he best place for what is going on! Hang Tough!

Gene


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The Docs are still deciding if that's the route to go as this time.


whatever they decide im positive it will be the right way to go. it's the best in the world when it comes to heart procedures. 

stay strong ron. were all with you


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Here is to a speedy recovery. I do not him personally, but I have read about him a lot on this site. Isn't he the defending fisherman of the year???


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I visited Ron today. He appreciates all of the kind words. The problem wasn't with his heart after all. I'll let him fill you all in on the details. He is very tired and resting well.

He wanted everyone to know he is doing ok, and should be coming home soon.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Glad to hear it!!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

GOOD....I hope to hear it's something alot less severe!!

Stay strong Ron.:B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

whatever it is your ogf family is pulling like a 15# eye on an ultralite for ya' shorty!!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> ..The problem wasn't with his heart after all....


Glad to hear the ticker is good ! ! ! 

What ever is going on, we are praying & pulling for ya Shorty ! ! ! !


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

hope you are feeling better, speedy recovery.


----------



## Millrat (May 20, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Hurry back Ron. New board to straighten out.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I also would like to wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Steve,,, 
Thanks for keeping us up on Ron's condition,, I am sure glad that you was able to go and talk with him. Nothing like having first hand information!!
I have known Ron for 4 or 5 years now, We sure have had some great times on the water,,, My Thoughts and Prayers are with Ron, Tina, and his Family!!!!!! Get well soon Ron!!!!! 

 Thanks,,, Stan


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ron,i pray that everything goes well and you're up and fishing again real soon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im very happy to hear ron's doing better. i actually wondered about him 3 times today at work. i was hoping to get good news when i got home


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Well Soon Ron


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope you are all right Ron, I have ice my pond for you.
Tim


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Ron you introduced me to this site my prayers are with you


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I stopped by to visit with Ron today. He's in good spirits and is doing well. He expressed heart-felt gratitude for his OGF friends and all the thoughts, prayers and well wishes. He's already anxious to get home.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I stopped by to visit with Ron today. He's in good spirits and is doing well. He expressed heart-felt gratitude for his OGF friends and all the thoughts, prayers and well wishes. He's already anxious to get home.


That's great news...thanks for the update Goby!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

RON, Get Well Soon, Your in our prayers...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

hang in there ron.... we need ya back before ice out..... or else we gotta listen to hetfield rockin out to Sweet catchin all the walleye in erie....  get well soon man...


jk het


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I stopped by to visit with Ron today. He's in good spirits and is doing well. He expressed heart-felt gratitude for his OGF friends and all the thoughts, prayers and well wishes. He's already anxious to get home.


outstanding.. glad to hear it..


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Dang I was only away for a few days .... Shortdrift, I hope you are doing well ... Folks that are there and can visit make sure the family is taking care of themselves as well .... care takers often forget to do that and wear themsleves down

My prayers go out to Shortdrift, family and his friends who support him!

Brian


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I spoke with Ron's wife about an hour ago. Ron is doing a lot better, and they hope to move him out of the ICU unit shortly, and into a regular room.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks het.. more great news, keep it comming


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thoughts are with you Ron, get well soon.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> thanks het.. more great news, keep it comming



Ok, I just received a call from Ron. He sounded great. He said he is still very tired, but feels much better. He's moving to a regular room, and said he should be sent home Monday if everything goes as planned.

He said to tell everyone thanks for keeping him in their thoughts and prayers, and he wants to go fishing.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Prayers are going out to you in your time of need. We need you to get better and out of the hospital and back on the water.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

best wishes sd hope you git better soon


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Glad to hear Ron is doing better even though I don't know him personally he's part of our family.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Keep on going down that road of recovery Ron. We're all glad to hear you're doing better!


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know if i miss it somewere. did Shortdrift go home an if he did how is he doing.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's an update on Ron,

he did in fact have an aneurism (sp?), and a mild stroke. He is still at the Clinic. As of yesterday, he is/was experiencing severe chest pains, and his blood pressure is way above normal. 

I'm sure the doctors are doing everything they can to get everything in order.

I let him know we are all still pulling for him, and we can't wait to here that he is safe at home.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Steve. I have been wondering how he is and if he was at home yet. I sure hope they get him taken care of soon. We miss him on here.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Still praying for ya Shortdrift. Get better soon! WB


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> Still praying for ya Shortdrift. Get better soon! WB


we all are buddy..get well soon


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

thank for the update.I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was wondering How shortdrift is doing


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

williamonica0214 said:


> I was wondering How shortdrift is doing


I merged your post into this thread about Ron. I believe it has the most current update on his status. Here is Hetfieldinn's post from a couple of days ago.


Hetfieldinn said:


> Here's an update on Ron,
> 
> he did in fact have an aneurism (sp?), and a mild stroke. He is still at the Clinic. As of yesterday, he is/was experiencing severe chest pains, and his blood pressure is way above normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the update Steve along with the phone call!

I cant wait to see Ron back on the water...!!!!



frank


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I just talked to Ron. They moved him to another room, and he has been in and out of the ICU a couple times. They finally got his blood pressure under control. He's doing well. He will have surgery Friday to have a stint put into one of his arteries because it has developed a small tear in it.

That's all I know for now. 

He thanks everyone for keeping him in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I wish him the best. thanks for the update


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Steve,

Thanks for the Update,, I will try to call him tomorrow...

 Thanks,,, ,,, Stan


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update also, Shortdrift hang in there!! WB


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

With the upgrade and everything, I somehow missed all the news about Ron. I am fortunate to be on his email list for jokes/satire and I haven't had any for couple weeks now-just figured he was on vacation in some sunny location or something else 'good'! Very Best Wishes for your speedy recovery, old friend!! -c.j.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

I was able to talk to Ron last night - he is looking forward to his surgery today and a quick recovery so he can get back home some time next week.

He wanted to make sure I again thanked everyone for their thoughts and prayers - he really appreciates all of the support he has gotten from everyone.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I know this is driving Ron crazy. 

He was going to have a booth at our member fishon's sports show this weekend.(see sticky thread at top in Lounge, or click on the ad on the right side of every page)
Ron was going to be demonstrating how to tie flies and other stuff.

Get well Ron, we're pulling for you.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron, your info over the years has been helpful and informative. I have always enjoy hearing your reports and learning from you. Get well soon!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i just heard about this, him and his family are in my prays, hope he makes a full recovery and everything goes well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Just saw this. Man I hope all is okay. Please keep us posted on his condition. I will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Update here:



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=64043


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I cannot find the words to express how much I appreciate all the well wishes, kind words and prayers.extended to me. Something like this trurly makes a person stop and think about many things that were taken for granted in the past. 
I'm two miles from my home in a rehab center that has brought me a long way in one week. I hope to work my way out of here by early next week.
Thanks to each of you for your suppurt.

Ron


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

while you're in the library,pick up some books and do some reading.....................................you might learn something while you're on vacation


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

WELCOME BACK SHORTDRIFT!! Good to have ya back. You got a bunch of catchin up to do. lol


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome almost back Ron!
You didnt forget how to fish,did you? 
I will call you soon.
I talked to Tina several times.
It seemed every time I called the hospital, either the nurse was poking you with a needle or you didnt answer. 
Talk to you soon.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Glad to see you're back on-line. I've missed your posts. Stay strong.
Brian


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

All is right with the world again............Shortdrift's back!! Keep plugg'in along towards a complete recovery  WB


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, it's Shortdrift! Welcome back, my friend went through cardiac rehab last summer, says he feels great (but he's still ugly) so it won't fix everything. Do what they tell ya and you'll be ready when the crappie are. Good luck, CD


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Good to see that things are coming along Shortdrift. Will keep you in my prayers. Get well soon.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift

Take your time.
Misfit broke me out of the hospital my last time and I think we went fishing too soon----twice  

Anyway I think it is better to take your time than push it.

We didn't catch much


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Good to hear from you Ron! Now clean out your mailboxes, so i can send you more stuff!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glad to hear you doing better... keep it up won't be long now and that lund will be cutting a wake.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Shortdrift

Also glad to see youre pulling through. After reading the first page of this thread I thought, OH NO! But after reading through the rest of the pages, Im glad to see youre making it back. Wish you all the best, and stick around for the next 50 seasons.

Virgil


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome back ole friend.
The walleye are starting to tremble again in fear of your being released


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad to hear you are doing well Ron can't wait to see you on the water this year


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ron!!

Good to see you back posting again, just not the same place without
you around!!!! Thanks for the phone call yesterday, It was great to 
here from you!!!!!! Go easy on the nurses!!!! 

Stan


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome back Ron! Take it one day at a time. Sure hope you're better soon.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad to see you got access to a computer. I hear the eyes are looking for places to hide once you get back on the water. Take your time and do what they tell ya.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad to hear things are better over there. As long as nothing is wrong with your casting arm I guess you are okay!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

on the road to recovery... there are no speed limits and the tanks always full..... now quit bein a geezer and put the petal to the metal  jp ron glad to see that your getting better.... get plenty of rest and all that other stuff my grandma use to tell me lol 

on question though ron........................................

can ya smuggle out some jello for the rest of us? hospital jello ROCKS!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just talked to ron again.he was a little tired from the workouts they're giving him,but i think he'll survive 
gonna be awhile before he's ready to wrestle,but he might be able to fish in a few weeks or so.he may need to play "passenger" for awhile,but i'm sure between several of us,he won't have trouble finding a seat till he's ready to pilot his own boat again


----------

